# Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6



## butter_milch (14. Mai 2010)

*Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Wie der offiziellen Website von Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 zu entnehmen ist, erscheint demnächst ein neues Mappack.

Dieses wird wie sein Vorgänger 5 Maps enthalten, drei neue und zwei recycelte aus Call of Duty 4.   

Die zwei bekannten sind    Vacant und Strike welche je nach Spielmodi nun auch leicht modifiziert wurden.

Zu den neuen gehört Carnival, welchem ein verwahrloster Rummelplatz am Tage als Setting zu Grunde liegt.   

Es folgt eine verwinkelte Karte names Trailerpark, welche in einer heruntergekommenen Wohngegend bestehend aus einer Ansammlung von Wohnwagen spielt.   

Zu guter letzt folgt Fuel, eine sehr große Karte, welche ein Paradies für Scharfschützen werden soll.   Der Name lässt auf eine Ölraffinerie oder ein Depot als Schauplatz schliessen.

Der Preis wird von Robert Bowling mit 1200 MS-Points angegeben, was in etwa 15$ bzw. 15€ entspricht.   

Quelle:
Interview mit Robert Bowling auf majornelson.com

*Meine persönliche Meinung:*

Sollte es ein drittes Mappack mit gleichem Umfang geben, hätte man 45€ und damit den originalen Retailpreis des Spiels (außer man war dämlich genug es für 60€ über Steam zu kaufen) für 15 Maps bezahlt. Das Spiel selbst hat 16 Maps, eine Singleplayer-Kampagne und etliche Spielmodi + Waffen.

Ein Preis von 15€ ist beim besten Willen nicht zu rechtfertigen und so ist der DLC nur etwas für User, welche sich keine Gedanken darüber machen, dass sie vom Entwickler um ihr Geld betrogen werden.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Irgend wann sind alle Maps von MW1 in MW2 vorhanden. Der Spieler hat dafür eine Menge Kohle hingelegt, obwohl er MW1 besitzt und sich diese hätte sparen können. Das ist ja Abzocke vom feinsten.


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Wer auf diese Masche reinfällt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Bei Spielen wie Dragon Age kann man es ja noch verstehen, aber für 3 neue Maps 15€ hinlegen nunja ist wie schon beschrieben einfach Abzocke vom Feinsten. Sowas gabs damals umsonst per Content-Patch für die Kundenpflege bei einem Spiel.


----------



## michelthemaster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Können diese geldgierigen Schweine mit ihren halbherzig programmierten Spielen behaupten. Der Multiplayer von COD6 geht bist heute nicht bei mir! (Jaja, Ports und sowas hab ich schon ausprobiert)

Gruß

Micha

PS: Kauft euch lieber Left 4 Dead 2 oder Company of Heroes, da hat man ne super Unterstützung


----------



## HarryHirn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

mir egal wieviele alte oder neue maps das sind.
wenn das wieder so behindert eingebunden ist wie das stimulus pack, dann können die das behalten.
die maps müssen in den normalen mapcycle mit rein. ich will mir doch aussuchen, welchen modus ich spielen will und dann auch mal n gemisch aus alten und neuen maps haben...
ma gucken ob die n forum haben zum meckern...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Also...30 das Spiel und noch mal 30 für die DLCs lass mich kurz nachdenken...
von denn 10 zum Teilen neuen Maps sind sind die hälfte aus Cod4. 

Also reine abzocke wider mal...!!!


----------



## GHOT (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Irgend wann sind alle Maps von MW1 in MW2 vorhanden. Der Spieler hat dafür eine Menge Kohle hingelegt, obwohl er MW1 besitzt und sich diese hätte sparen können. Das ist ja Abzocke vom feinsten.


Diese Politik findet man ja selbst bei Microsoft wieder - Vista/Windows 7
eigentlich nur ein nötiges Update nach meiner Meinung


----------



## GHOT (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Können diese geldgierigen Schweine mit ihren halbherzig programmierten Spielen behaupten. Der Multiplayer von COD6 geht bist heute nicht bei mir! (Jaja, Ports und sowas hab ich schon ausprobiert)
> 
> Dann hast Du das aber nicht richtig gemacht
> Bei mir stand auch immer NatTyp:offen und trotzdem ging es nicht.
> ...


----------



## MaJu1337 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Ich hab das Spiel für 15 Euro gekauft und jetz kommen 2 mappacks die genau so teuer sind ???

Es gibt momentan für 15 Euro Modern Warfare 1 zu kaufen, dafür gibt es dann eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Mods und an Maps !!!!

Es ist eine Pure Verarsche von denen und troztdem fallen immer noch Leute darauf rein :

F***T euch  Infinityward !! (sorry, ist aber meine persönliche Meinung )


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

An alle die dieses Mappack kaufen: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IHR TROTTEL! 

Nein im Ernst, war klar dass Activision wieder 15€ Öcken für dieses lausige Mappack möchte. Wer bereit ist, 15€ zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen soll sichs doch kaufen. Ich checks echt nicht mehr, dass es so viele so dumme Leute geben kann. Dank den 17 Millionen oder wie viele das waren, die das erste Mappack für 15€ gekauft haben, fühlt sich Activision in der Ansicht bestätigt, dass Gamer dumme Kinder mit zu viel Geld im Portmonaie sind. 

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehn. Jedesmal wenn Ich eine News über diese Mappacks lese, wie oft sie verkauft wurden, wie viel sie kosten, könnte Ich schier kotzen. Da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch bei diesen Preisen. Aber schlimmer sind noch die Leute, die sich diese Mappacks kaufen. Was sind das für Menschen, die 15€ für Nichts ausgeben? Sind das dumme kleine Kinder die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben? Sind das Casual-Gamer, die sich sowieso jeden Müll kaufen, solange Call of Duty drauf steht? Ich kapiers einfach nicht.


----------



## MaJu1337 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> An alle die dieses Mappack kaufen: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IHR TROTTEL!
> 
> Nein im Ernst, war klar dass Activision wieder 15€ Öcken für dieses lausige Mappack möchte. Wer bereit ist, 15€ zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen soll sichs doch kaufen. Ich checks echt nicht mehr, dass es so viele so dumme Leute geben kann. Dank den 17 Millionen oder wie viele das waren, die das erste Mappack für 15€ gekauft haben, fühlt sich Activision in der Ansicht bestätigt, dass Gamer dumme Kinder mit zu viel Geld im Portmonaie sind.
> 
> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehn. Jedesmal wenn Ich eine News über diese Mappacks lese, wie oft sie verkauft wurden, wie viel sie kosten, könnte Ich schier kotzen. Da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch bei diesen Preisen. Aber schlimmer sind noch die Leute, die sich diese Mappacks kaufen. Was sind das für Menschen, die 15€ für Nichts ausgeben? Sind das dumme kleine Kinder die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben? Sind das Casual-Gamer, die sich sowieso jeden Müll kaufen, solange Call of Duty drauf steht? Ich kapiers einfach nicht.



Das unterschreibe ich SO !!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> An alle die dieses Mappack kaufen: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IHR TROTTEL!
> 
> Nein im Ernst, war klar dass Activision wieder 15€ Öcken für dieses lausige Mappack möchte. Wer bereit ist, 15€ zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen soll sichs doch kaufen. Ich checks echt nicht mehr, dass es so viele so dumme Leute geben kann. Dank den 17 Millionen oder wie viele das waren, die das erste Mappack für 15€ gekauft haben, fühlt sich Activision in der Ansicht bestätigt, dass Gamer dumme Kinder mit zu viel Geld im Portmonaie sind.
> 
> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehn. Jedesmal wenn Ich eine News über diese Mappacks lese, wie oft sie verkauft wurden, wie viel sie kosten, könnte Ich schier kotzen. Da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch bei diesen Preisen. Aber schlimmer sind noch die Leute, die sich diese Mappacks kaufen. Was sind das für Menschen, die 15€ für Nichts ausgeben? Sind das dumme kleine Kinder die von Spielen keine Ahnung haben? Sind das Casual-Gamer, die sich sowieso jeden Müll kaufen, solange Call of Duty drauf steht? Ich kapiers einfach nicht.



/Signed 

Und JA das sind die dummen Casual Gamer ! 

Da gehts nicht darum ein gutes Spiel zu Spielen sondern nur irgendwas was alle Spielen und alle toll finden. 

Und weil mans halt schonmal Spielt und so toll findet (logo, man kennt ja auch nichts anderes und in CoD 6 Frags machen ist für jeden Noob drinnen, es läuft außerdem auf jedem noch so schlecht zusammengeschusterten PC und sieht ja auch soooo geil aus).

Und nur 15 Euro für das beste PC Spiel ey alter ? 

Man vermisse ich die Zeiten als die Leute schnell Abstand gewonnen haben wenn man gesagt hat : "Ich hab nen PC und zock drauf". 

Heute stellt sich jeder ne Xbox 360 oder PlayStation 3 vor seinen SD Fernseher spielt 1,2 Stunden am Tag CoD 6 und schon darf man sich Pro-Gamer nennen. 

Sagt man dann das man nach wie vor auf einem von Problemen Geplagten 1500 Euro PC Spielt kommt meistens nur ein : "Alter is doch voll veraltet mann, PC und so. Konsole sieht viel besser aus und so". Das genau die Leute die sowas erzählen mehr Ahnung von Dolce und Albaner etc. haben als von Texturen etc. lass ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen. 


Warum ich hier grade so loskacke ?  

Weil DAS genau die Zielgruppe ist die momentan 70 % aller Zocker und 100 % aller Konsolen Gamer ausmacht.

Und genau DIE machen sowas wie die CoD 6 Sch**** möglich. 

DAS ist der Untergang des (PC)Gaming Marktes. 

DAS ist der Grund wieso das Niveau in manchem Forum bzw. auf manchem Server schon so weit unten ist das ich da nichtmal mehr nur kurz reinschauen möchte (CoD 6 hat einen dermaßen hohen Kiddie und Idioten Faktor das ich mich manchmal Frage ob überhaupt "richtige" Gamer das Spiel spielen. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Counterstrike : Source habe ich aufgehört aktiv zu Spielen weil es einfach irgendwann nicht mehr witzig war wenn jede Aktion von dir oder jemand anderem von einem 30 Leute Kindergarten Kommentiert wurde der dir dann auch noch sagen wollte wie du zu Spielen hast ? ôÔ Zudem ging es jedem auf einmal nur noch um die Stats *ach man 5 zu 18 warum bin ich überhaupt gejoint*) 

DAS macht diese ganzen 08/15 Shooter mit Bling Bling Grafik möglich die kein langjähriger Gamer kaufen würde und dieses ganze Funktionien Weggelasse weil die Casuals bockts eh nicht ob Dedicated Server oder nicht, Hauptsache Spiel läuft irgendwie und es steht fett Call of Duty drauf ! Die Mühe einen Dedicated zu Mieten oder gar selber einzurichten würde sich eh keiner von denen machen. Mapmodding braucht man auch nicht, wer will schon seine ganze Zeit mit Mapping verbringen ? Ganz sicher kein Casual. 

So meine Meinung, Let the Flames begin und ICH geh jetzt ne Runde Commander Keen spielen. DAS waren noch Zeiten


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



m4ju schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel für 15 Euro gekauft und jetz kommen 2 mappacks die genau so teuer sind ???
> 
> Es gibt momentan für 15 Euro Modern Warfare 1 zu kaufen, dafür gibt es dann eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Mods und an Maps !!!!
> 
> ...


schau dir die leute an, die Call of duty 6 für anfangs 60 €gekauft haben und meinten, sie können damit angeben.
Jetzt zahlen sie wieder 30 € für lausige maps, von denen die Hälfte von Cod 4 ist. Die beklebt man einfach mit neuen Texturen und gut ist. 90 € für ein spiel voller hacker, aimboter und schlechtem support. Die, die sich cod 6 gecrackt hattten und bis ende Februar online zocken konnten, haben alles richtig gemacht. Es waren immerhin 63% der Spieler, die verschwunden waren, nach dem Iwnet das Update released hat.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Gunny das frag ich mich auch immer wieder 

Ich überleg mir ja sogar ob ich Portal kostenlos nehm oder nicht, weil ich so  Accountbindungsdreck einfach nur scheise find, und die mit meinem Erwerb nicht unterstützne will. Ohne Steam sofort, sogar 5 Euro wären ok, aber mit Stem hm... keine AHnung, ob mans so geschenkt haben will.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Also mal ehrlich, da muss man schon schwer einen an der Klatsche haben, wenn man sich für 15€ 5 Maps für ein schlechtes Spiel kauft. Ich frag mich eh, wer Modern Warfare 2 spielt. CoD-Fans können es jedenfalls nicht sein, die würden diesen Dreck nicht als CoD-Teil anerkennen. Bei den Hardcore-Gamern oder den Gamern, die sich mit Spielen auskennen dürfte es genauso sein. Die einzigen die mir einfallen sind halt diese Kinder, die das Spiel kaufen und sich dann mit Ihren Freunden über das Spiel unterhalten, wie geil es doch ist. Oder eben diese Casual-Gamer, die einmal im Monat in den Mediamarkt rennen und sich irgend ein Spiel aus dem Regal fischen, von dem sie vielleicht mal in der Werbung oder sonst wo gehört haben. Bestimmt schauen die auch immer auf die Top-Listen und kaufen das, was gerade oben steht. Dann wird der Mist alle paar Wochen mal für zwei oder drei Stunden gespielt und gammelt dann wieder vor sich hin. Genau dieses Niveau hat CoD:MW2 ja. Also ehrlich, für die 90€, die man für MW2 ausgeben würde, wenn man alles kaufen würde, würde Ich eher noch für ne Stunde zu ner Professionellen gehen, da hätte Ich definitiv mehr davon.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Das kann ich so unterschreiben, Gunny.
Die Leute wollen sich aber offenbar verarschen lassen. Nur weil Mist hoch gehandelt wird, wird es nicht zu Gold. Aber diese Meinung teilen viele offenbar nicht. Wer nicht bereit ist, für Qualität auch mal auf einen "absoluten Megakracher" zu verzichten, darf sich am Ende nicht wundern, wenn er im Nachhinein sagt: "Das Spiel war absolut schlecht und ich ärgere mich, dafür so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben."

Es ist nichts gegen persönliche Geschmäcker einzusprechen, aber man sollte sich auch nicht blind jede "Empfehlung" andrehen lassen. DLCs sehe ich prinzipiell auch nicht als Problem an, wenngleich ich nicht gerade ein Freund von digitalem Wert bin. Bei Spielen wie Mass Effect 2 und Dragon Age: Origins wäre ich sogar bereit, dafür zu bezahlen, denn das sind für mich Spiele, wie sie sein sollten; Sie bieten genug Inhalt und fesseln einfach. Dazu kommt eine wirklich gute Technik, die sich sehen lassen kann. Kein Kopierschutz, der Probleme verursacht.
Bei Call of Duty 6 ist das wieder eine andere Thematik.

Kurzum: Wer Konsum um jeden Preis will, soll es tun.


----------



## kortos (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

kann Fieser_Fliese nur zustimmen, hab mir mw2 für 45€ verspätet doch noch gekauft, und der Kiddie/Idioten Faktor ist sehr hoch 
der multiplayer macht aus dir einen "Douchebag" weil sich alles nur um kill streaks dreht.
aber einen punkt hast du ausgelassen Fiese_Fliese (der name is cool^^):
die vielen cheater dies nichmal verstecken sind ein ernstes Problem. hab schon aufgehört des zu spielen und auch keinen mappack gekauft, hoffe der PC gaming markt beschert uns mehr multiplayer spiele wie CoD (bf:bc2 gefällt mir nich sehr, rein vom gameplay da wäre was richtung mw2 schöner!)...
und bitte, das steam / matchmaking / keine dedi server zeigt doch nur den Sparkurs den die Firma einschlägt...ohne mich!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



kortos schrieb:


> kann Fieser_Fliese nur zustimmen, hab mir mw2 für 45€ verspätet doch noch gekauft, und der Kiddie/Idioten Faktor ist sehr hoch
> der multiplayer macht aus dir einen "Douchebag" weil sich alles nur um kill streaks dreht.
> aber einen punkt hast du ausgelassen Fiese_Fliese (der name is cool^^):
> die vielen cheater dies nichmal verstecken sind ein ernstes Problem. hab schon aufgehört des zu spielen und auch keinen mappack gekauft, hoffe der PC gaming markt beschert uns mehr multiplayer spiele wie CoD (bf:bc2 gefällt mir nich sehr, rein vom gameplay da wäre was richtung mw2 schöner!)...
> und bitte, das steam / matchmaking / keine dedi server zeigt doch nur den Sparkurs den die Firma einschlägt...ohne mich!



Nun ja, ich denke mal der Punkt Cheater ist jedem bekannt der nur einmal entfernt Kontakt mit MW 2 hatte. 

Ich wollte mir das Game aber auch mal anschauen (man will ja nicht auf Grundlage von nichts meckern ) und habe die beiden Steam Gratis Weekends genutzt. 

Bei 8 Servern auf denen ich gespielt habe waren 6 (!!!) von Cheatern besucht. Und die waren nicht nur kurz auf dem Server. Die haben dauerhaft gespielt und das schien irgendwie nur mich zu stören.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Das schlimmste ist immer noch Folgendes:

Infinity Ward und Activision bemühen sich um komplette Kontrolle über das Spiel. So wird Steam verwendet, damit keine Wiederverkäufe möglich sind. Es werden Listen-Server verwendet und die Console gesperrt um Mods zu unterdrücken und und und...

Und trotzdem ist es möglich das Spiel im gecrackten Zustand online zu spielen. Das wäre dann wohl das erste Spiel, welches einen Key und Kopierschutz (vor allem einen wie Steam) verwendet, mit welchem das möglich ist.

Und diese User können cheaten ohne sich sorgen darüber machen zu müssen, von VAC gebannt zu werden.

Und das sollte Beweis genug sein, dass vor allem die PC-Community Infinity Ward / Activision völlig egal ist.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Und das sollte Beweis genug sein, dass vor allem die PC-Community Infinity Ward / Activision völlig egal ist.



Bitte sag Activision Blizzard, die gehören genauso zu dem Drecksverein, wie man an WOW immer mehr sieht. Das Spiel ist die reinste Casualgrütze mit LK geworden, und dazu noch einfallslos und mager im Content hoch zehn. WEnn ich dran denk, das ich die Arena teils 8 mal in der Woche gezockt hab als 10er, 25er, 10er hm, 25er hm , 10er, 25er, 10er 25er mim main +2 twinks, dann kommt das kotzen. BTW teils kam mit den TWinks noch 10er hm dazu  Geiles grinden sag ich dir, da können sogar die Asiaten noch was von lernen. Zumal jedes mal die Ini so zwischen 20 und 1h gedauert hat, außer halt im 25er hm, wobei da am Ende auch net mehr als 2h mit Pausen 

Ich HOFFE das sich viele D3 und SC2 erstmal nicht holen, damit A-B mal aufwacht, was für nen Dreck sie da bauen. Das Gleiche mit Catalysm. Werd ich mir z.B. wohl erstmal nicht holen aus Protest.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Leider ist es so, dass die Publisher umso mehr auf die Community scheißen, je größer sie werden. 
Bevor Activision und Blizzard fusionierten, war Blizzard doch hoch angesehen. Gleiches gilt in eingeschränkter Fassung auch für Avtivison. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Diablo-Zeiten, da wurden Spieler noch wie richtige Kunden behandelt. Man gab sich mühe. 

Heute sind Publisher global operierende Unternehmen, die teilweise mehr Umsatz machen als so manches Filmstudio. Das ist auch deren Ziel. Die Aktionäre sind den Unternehmen wichtig, die wollen Kohle sehn, die wollen Renditen. Daher nimmt man sich Titel wie Call of Duty und wirft jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel der Serie raus. Dass darunter die Qualität leidet, erklärt sich von selbst. Man will den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden, Kunden langfristig an das Spiel binden, mit dem Spiel langfristig und mehrfach Geld verdienen. Dazu dienen DLCs, die an Accounts gebunden werden. Was früher der Dauerspaßgarant der Spiele war, der Multiplayermodus, ist heute zum Spielplatz der Cheater und Banalgemer geworden. Getan wird dagegen nichts. Nicht mal wenn der Multiplayer was kosten würde. Dann baut man eine aufwändige Online-Aktivierung ein, bzw. zwingt die Leute dauerhaft online zu sein. Nicht wegen dem Kopierschutz, nein sondern um die Leute zu überwachen. Längst ist bekannt, dass Spiele Daten an die Publisher senden. 

Das alles sind Dinge, die vor allem PC-Spieler aufregen, weil diese am meisten davon betroffen sind. PC-Spieler machen aber den geringsten Teil der Spieler aus, da Spiele wie Modern Warfare besonders auf Konsolen beliebt sind. So kommt es, dass die PC-Spieler diese Games boykottieren. Aber es hilft nichts, die Publisher machen weiter wie bisher. Denn es sind die Konsolenspieler, die die Publisher in Ihrem Kontroll und Abzockwahn bestätigen. 90% der Konsolenspieler sind Casual-Gamer. Leute, die sich nicht um den Spielinhalt scheren, sondern einfach froh sind, dass es ab und zu mal was zum ballern gibt. Durch deren geringen Anspruch werden Spiele ja immer schlechter. Die Entwickler wollen das Spiel noch verbessern, aber der Publisher sagt: "Nein hört auf, beseitigt die gröbsten Bugs und schaut dass Ihr fertig werdet". Diese 90% sind es auch, die schuld daran sind, dass überteuerte DLCs auf den Markt kommen. Wegen denen kosten Mappacks 15€. Ich würde gerne mal einen Test des Stimulus-Mappacks bei PC-Games lesen. Besonders würde mich da das P/L-Verhältnis interessieren. Da kann eigentlich nur die Note ungenügend herauskommen. 

FAKT IST EINFACH, SOLANGE KONSOLENSPIELER UND CASUALGAMER NICHT GENAUSO MIES BEHANDELT WERDEN, WIE PC-SPIELER, WIRD SICH AN DER SITUATION NICHTS ÄNDERN.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Da geb ich dir absolut recht Gunny. Grad von Blizzard bin ich so maßlos enttäuscht. WoW hatte ich mir nur nicht sofort am ersten Tage gekauft, weil ich mir unsicher war bezüglich onlinekosten und obs wirklich vergleichbar mit den anderen Blizz games ist. RPG war damals zwar mein Fall, war mir aber nicht sicher ob man das umsetzen kann. Hatte damals auch gut geklappt. Nur seit ende BC gehst so dermaßen Abwärts mit dem Spiel, das gibts garnet, alles nur noch casual Dreck! Und se machen damit ganz ordentliche Gewinne wie man ja sieht 

Ich für meinen Teil wer mir die Blizzgames nicht mehr ungesehen kaufen wie zu D2 Zeiten  Da haste doch garnet geschaut wies game ist, sondern bist in Laden und hast es gekauft. Genauso bei Warcraft, da biste beim neuen Teil auch einfach in Laden und hast es dir geholt, weil du WUSSTEST das es einfach nur hammer geil wird. Heute denk ich mir, boah ne Blizz, schade aber das wird der übelste Casual in den ARSCH geblase Scheis.

Schaut euch doch mal LK an, was da am Anfang war an Inis:

Naxx recycling, dazu zwei einraum inis mit je einem Boss TOLL! Dazu laggs die GANZE Zeit das es nur so knallt, Freitage gibts aber keine mehr seit LK.

Dann kam Ulduar. Sehr schöne ini, aber Contentgestreckt mit der 1h trybegrenzung.

Dann LOLOseum, ich glaub man muss dazu nichts sagen, und das als CONTENTpatch!

ICC Wau eine neue ini, die in 8 Wochen? freigeschalten wurde  das doch zum kotzen. Und dann ist der Easymode am Anfang noch relativ ok, dann wird aber schon angefangen rumzunerven bis auch der faceroller durchkommt. HM ist teils aber einfach nur bock schwer, aber halt nur durch Mehr Schaden mehr HP  Und dann kommt der Buff, der das Niveau im easymode auf LOLoseum drückt und so jeden faceroller durchprügelt, der HM wird dadurch auch teils sehr entschäft, nur die Wing-Endbosse sind teils noch ne herausforderung, weil einfach viel Koordination erforderlich ist durch den rnd Faktor.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



> was in etwa 15$ bzw. 15€ entspricht.



Das kann ja nicht stimmen, denn ein Dollar sind aktuell 0,78 Euro. Also 15Dollar = etwa 12€.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Und dennoch werden die Preise 1:1 übertragen. 

Bei Eagle kostet die Lizenz für Privatgebrauch in der USA 125$, in der EU 125€. Toll, was?


----------



## MaJu1337 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> /Signed
> 
> Und JA das sind die dummen Casual Gamer !
> 
> ...



/sign

Und WIE DU RECHT HAST 

Genau die Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht, genau so wie es da steht !!!

Echt guter Kommentar !

ICh betrauere auch bald das Ende vom Spielen auf PCs
Heutzutage ist es wirklich "cooler" sich ne konsole für enn akzeptabellen Preis zu kaufen und dann für die Spiele nen halbes Haus hinzulegen. Un leider überträgt sich das auch so af die Pcs, der Anfang, ist wie man leider sieht COD !

Edit: Ich hab es mir bei Amazon bestellt, kann man es eigentlich wieder  zurückschicken lassen weil der hauptzweck des Spiels nicht erfüllt wird?
(spielespass, keine Cheater !!!) Problem wird ja dann wohl mit Steam kommen oder ?

WEnn es nicht so ist würde ich ja soooo gerne Anklage erheben, dass es  eine Pure Abzocke ist und die nicht halten was drauf steht !!!


----------



## tuk (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*

Ich frage mich  wo die ganzen Käufer dieser DLC für MW2 herkommen. In vielen Foren liest man herbe Kritik an Infinityward/Activison. Ich mein nicht nur die Preispolitik ist unter aller Kanone, es gibt soviel Kritik an dem Spiel, aber diese DLC verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot. 
Ich kann die Leute echt nicht verstehen die sich diesen Ka****k für den PC kaufen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Resurgence Pack - Neuer DLC für Call of Duty 6*



tuk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich  wo die ganzen Käufer dieser DLC für MW2 herkommen. In vielen Foren liest man herbe Kritik an Infinityward/Activison. Ich mein nicht nur die Preispolitik ist unter aller Kanone, es gibt soviel Kritik an dem Spiel, aber diese DLC verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot.
> Ich kann die Leute echt nicht verstehen die sich diesen Ka****k für den PC kaufen.



Naja die Welt ist dumm. Das Mappack ist der beste Beweis dafür. 
Das sind die ganzen verdammten Kiddies, die sich MW2 gekauft haben! Hauptsache das coole Spiel aus der Werbung gekauft, weil alle anderen es auch getan haben. Und wenn die sich das Mappack laden, muss man es doch selbst auch laden, damit man nicht hinten dran ist. Kleine geschmacklose Kinder haben einfach zu viel Geld  
Massen von Menschen kaufen das Spiel, obwohl es grottenschlecht ist. Hauptsache was zum Zocken. Dann noch fleißig 60€ für die PC-Version hinlegen und nochmal 15€ für jedes Mappack.


----------

